# HELP!! Bunnies in urgent need.



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Im trying to organise a bunny run, we need to get 4 kits from Shrewsbury to Essex or surrounding area so i can get them to a rescue based there. 

Many of you may have the seen the thread, "anyone want some rabbits" these are the bunnies that need a home urgently. 

There are some people im hoping maybe able to help. One can pick the bunnies up and drive them to Birmingham, we then need several people willing to so a stretch of the journey as its a total of 4 hours. Anyone living in between these areas willing to help please pm me, id be very grateful.

Thankyou


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

I'm just a bit too north!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

would of loved to help but too up north too sorry


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I would have loved to have helped but they wouldnt get any further than South Wales


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

We've got transport up to Warwickshire so far, the two tri coloured buns have a permenant home already waiting  with a very experienced bunny lady in sussex.


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

If I could drive I'd come all the way from Swansea to help =)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

He's terminated his membership here and his phone was turned off earlier after i spoke to him.... i hope he picks up tomorrow


----------



## Clucks (May 3, 2008)

i've been worrying about these bloody rabbits all day, I kept checking for updates when I should have been working!
I live just outside Shrewsbury but I don't think that really helps, as you already have someone to take them form there. 
if I can help in any other way let me know.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bunnyrun is sorted, will ring him later to hopefully arrange a pickup.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

This is good and helps these buns but what about the rest of their future litters that arent up to "standard" im sure if the brc knew their practice they wouldnt let them show anymore,then they wouldnt breed any more!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done so far everybody - just hope that he turns up now with the kits.

Good luck everyone and keep us posted.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great news I hope all goes well and these babies are picked up safe and well, fingers crossed he shows and as tashi said please let us know how it goes


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Fingers crossed this all goes well and the buns have loving homes


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

When I saw this post come to the top I was hoping it was news that the kits were safe!!! Lets hope all went well


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hi all, bunnies are safe!!!

They are being assessed today and sexed but looks like they have homes waiting already too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sincere well done to you all - how many kits/bunnies did you end up with and did the meet go okay ???


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

crofty said:


> Hi all, bunnies are safe!!!
> 
> They are being assessed today and sexed but looks like they have homes waiting already too


Great stuff 

What were the conditions like they were kept in?

Are they healthy?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank goodness for that i have been worried about these babies, really pleased all went well


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank god they will now having loving homes 
Well done to you all


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

We have all four kits, they are ok and have homes waiting  The bunnies were handed over on neutral ground so dont know about the living conditions.


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank god


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats great news.  A big well done to everyone how helped


----------



## heather2046 (Jul 22, 2008)

Looktop.com are very popular Desktop Wallpapers downloads site. Wallpaper on the computer screen changes the look of the screen within a moment. Wallpapers help us enjoy beautiful sights. With *free wallpapers*, *top wallpapers*,we can view great photographs on our desktop.


----------



## snoopcat (Dec 28, 2008)

well done, good job by all


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would love to help but i'm in Canada srry but i love rabbits and i hope you will find somewhere for them to go!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

did you find homes for them?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Sorry just seen this, yes they have homes unfortunately one of the kits died within a week. The other three kits are fine and we also got the mother and father of the babies out. He's been investigated several times by the rspca but always does enough to keep them happy when they visit. There are reports he feeds sub standard buns he's bred to his ferrets live  they have awful living conditions. Real nasty piece of works, these buns were lucky im not so sure many of the others are 

Here are the mum and dad and one of the kits in their new home

Tri Dutch Update Pics !!!!! - Rabbits United Forum


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would love to have a tri dutch they are so beautiful

I dont understand some people they must be completely wrong in the head, no rabbit deserves to be treated badly, we keep pets as creatures to love and look after as if they were humans and people who bread for the sake of fun without a care for the kits future needs are disgusting


----------

